# When you get a new tortoise friend



## A.Yaj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello there!

I was just wondering how long it took for your tortoise or tortoise's to adjust to it's new enclosure once you took it home, because it seems like many tortoise owners seem to be going through the same thing. Which I notice that it takes them a long time to get used to its new enclosure or even eat. So I was just wondering how it went for everyone else as well. If so how are you and your tortoise now. I am very interested in everybody else's experience with their tortoise and anything else they'd like to share.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 12, 2012)

We have had our Russian tortoise, Tina, for about 4 months now. She ate and was outgoing from day one. She always comes stumbling on over to us for food. We got her from petsmart and estimate her to be around 5 years old. Soon, we are getting some younger Russians. I wonder how they will be. I have read numerous experiences with new torts not eating for the first couple days/weeks. It's perfectly normal for them to need some time to adapt.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

Highly variable. Some of them eat act act like nothing is wrong from day one. Others take weeks or months to acclimate. Some tortoises are just very shy and reclusive and will never be comfortable in the presence of people.


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 12, 2012)

Laurie said:


> We have had our Russian tortoise, Tina, for about 4 months now. She ate and was outgoing from day one. She always comes stumbling on over to us for food. We got her from petsmart and estimate her to be around 5 years old. Soon, we are getting some younger Russians. I wonder how they will be. I have read numerous experiences with new torts not eating for the first couple days/weeks. It's perfectly normal for them to need some time to adapt.



Oh wow that's interesting. I have a Russian tortoise also but all he does is hides hehe. But they told me mine was only 6 months old and I got mine from petco. Well hopefully everything goes well you and your new tortoises. And I understand that they need time to adapt. They're just scared.



Tom said:


> Highly variable. Some of them eat act act like nothing is wrong from day one. Others take weeks or months to acclimate. Some tortoises are just very shy and reclusive and will never be comfortable in the presence of people.



I know that all tortoises are different. I just think it's interesting to see how other people went through their situations even if they weren't shy or were shy to begin with. I was worried about mine until I researched that it was very common.


----------



## dav3 (Apr 12, 2012)

its a funny question this and a dam gd one too, took my leo one day to start eating ( and wont stop now) hes like a boulder lol guess it just comes down to the tortoises personality


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't have tortoises, I have box turtles. I brought both of them home as hatchlings. Both of them drank immediately and ate the first time I offered them food. They did show stressful behaviors (pacing, etc.) but it didn't take them long to settle in.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

Petco won't sell them under 4". There is no russian tortoise in the history of the world that ever reached 4" in 6 months.

This shouldn't matter for anything, just thought you ought to know that what they told you could not be true. Not surprising really...


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 12, 2012)

My Russian ate the night we brought her home. Our Marginated ate the next day after coming home, but he snuck around and ate when we couldn't be seen. He has been with us now about a month and he is finally outgoing and comfortable. He is still not as outgoing as the Russian but I think he's just a shy boy.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 12, 2012)

I received my hatchlings on march 14th and they don't like to be watched or anything and if you pass by the tank then it has to be quick or they will retreat back to their hide...instinct I guess, while they are eating they won't mind if you watch but you have to be still but sometimes they will go back to their hide. They are used to the regular soaking time every morning and know the routine so it's as if they are waiting for me and I forgot to soak them twice and you can see the look on their face in how upset they are...it's pretty funny (well not forgot to soak them, just had apts to go to and soaked them later but they're still upset)! They give the mean mug when they run outta food in their bowl as well...I wish I could get a pic one day hahaha overall I've almost had them for a month and they will be 2 months old next week but they are still adjusting but getting better.


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

My hatchling sulcata (Jewels) took just one full day and night until she wanted to eat, she was two weeks when I got her and she loves people now at 7 weeks, My other hatchling (Jinx) took 2 days to eat, she was 6 months when I got her she is now 7 months and she also loves people and neather of them hide from me... But my 2 year old Sulcata (Big Bertha) took 3 days to eat and a week to stop freeking out every time I walked by her, I have had her for 2 weeks and just today she started looking at me and not hiding from me.. she even took food from me but she wasn't kept very well in her first home


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 12, 2012)

oh yah I can also feed mine from hand and they'll take it willingly but I think that walking past the tank freaks them out since it's natural instinct...who knows but they are slowly adjusting and I forgot to mention mine have been eating machines since I got them but in the beginning they waited until they heard no noise in the area before eating but if they spotted me then they would retreat back to the hide...Sounds like BrookeB's have adjusted pretty fast!


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 12, 2012)

dav3 said:


> its a funny question this and a dam gd one too, took my leo one day to start eating ( and wont stop now) hes like a boulder lol guess it just comes down to the tortoises personality



Thank you I was always wondering about these thing's too. 



lisa127 said:


> I don't have tortoises, I have box turtles. I brought both of them home as hatchlings. Both of them drank immediately and ate the first time I offered them food. They did show stressful behaviors (pacing, etc.) but it didn't take them long to settle in.



It seems to me that hatchlings are more adaptable because of how much younger they are. 



Tom said:


> Petco won't sell them under 4". There is no russian tortoise in the history of the world that ever reached 4" in 6 months.
> 
> This shouldn't matter for anything, just thought you ought to know that what they told you could not be true. Not surprising really...



My russian tortoise is a bit larger than 4 inches. I know they don't sell very young turtles or tortoises there. 



Kerryann said:


> My Russian ate the night we brought her home. Our Marginated ate the next day after coming home, but he snuck around and ate when we couldn't be seen. He has been with us now about a month and he is finally outgoing and comfortable. He is still not as outgoing as the Russian but I think he's just a shy boy.



Well it seems like so far a lot of people's tortoises ate pretty fast ahah. I'm just waiting for mine to get more comfortable. It's cute when they are shy.



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> I received my hatchlings on march 14th and they don't like to be watched or anything and if you pass by the tank then it has to be quick or they will retreat back to their hide...instinct I guess, while they are eating they won't mind if you watch but you have to be still but sometimes they will go back to their hide. They are used to the regular soaking time every morning and know the routine so it's as if they are waiting for me and I forgot to soak them twice and you can see the look on their face in how upset they are...it's pretty funny (well not forgot to soak them, just had apts to go to and soaked them later but they're still upset)! They give the mean mug when they run outta food in their bowl as well...I wish I could get a pic one day hahaha overall I've almost had them for a month and they will be 2 months old next week but they are still adjusting but getting better.



Yeah I know how that. My Russian won't actually move until I'm out of the room for a while, but when I go past him he freezes up or just sleeps in his spot. And my tortoise also loves to soak too  Yay 2 month birthday!



BrookeB said:


> My hatchling sulcata (Jewels) took just one full day and night until she wanted to eat, she was two weeks when I got her and she loves people now at 7 weeks, My other hatchling (Jinx) took 2 days to eat, she was 6 months when I got her she is now 7 months and she also loves people and neather of them hide from me... But my 2 year old Sulcata (Big Bertha) took 3 days to eat and a week to stop freeking out every time I walked by her, I have had her for 2 weeks and just today she started looking at me and not hiding from me.. she even took food from me but she wasn't kept very well in her first home



Wow you experienced a lot of different turtles and situations haha. Aww that's great you're taking care of her now.


----------



## cherylim (Apr 13, 2012)

Emrys was a two-year-old pet-store tortoise. He adapted pretty well when I got him - was eating the next day and wasn't really that shy. He seemed to have a delayed reaction. About two weeks after I got him, he became really lethargic and stopped eating. I'd done months of research before I got him, so I knew these were warning signs and I panicked, but I was also able to evaluate and determine that he didn't have any other symptoms. I spent three or four days worrying each day when I went to work that he wouldn't be alive when I got home - I knew tortoises didn't show symptoms of illness until they were in a pretty bad way. I was preparing a vet visit if he didn't improve, but I came on here for a second opinion and a few people told me that if he was showing no other symptoms I should wait it out. I did, and a few days later he was fine again. Since then, all has been perfect - he's got loads of personality now and he's really friendly. Always begging for attention, and happy to eat and drink regularly. I've had him just under 7 months now.


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 13, 2012)

cherylim said:


> Emrys was a two-year-old pet-store tortoise. He adapted pretty well when I got him - was eating the next day and wasn't really that shy. He seemed to have a delayed reaction. About two weeks after I got him, he became really lethargic and stopped eating. I'd done months of research before I got him, so I knew these were warning signs and I panicked, but I was also able to evaluate and determine that he didn't have any other symptoms. I spent three or four days worrying each day when I went to work that he wouldn't be alive when I got home - I knew tortoises didn't show symptoms of illness until they were in a pretty bad way. I was preparing a vet visit if he didn't improve, but I came on here for a second opinion and a few people told me that if he was showing no other symptoms I should wait it out. I did, and a few days later he was fine again. Since then, all has been perfect - he's got loads of personality now and he's really friendly. Always begging for attention, and happy to eat and drink regularly. I've had him just under 7 months now.



Thanks for sharing a great story


----------



## Dagashi (Apr 14, 2012)

Ours ate and drank from day one. They love change of enclosure and seem very curios or busybody to explore. 

One hides daily but eats like a horse. The other is just a super busybody and walks everywhere.


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 14, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> Ours ate and drank from day one. They love change of enclosure and seem very curios or busybody to explore.
> 
> One hides daily but eats like a horse. The other is just a super busybody and walks everywhere.



They seem very lively  Mine is starting to open up but likes to hide and eats very little so far.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 14, 2012)

I just upgraded to a 55 gal and they seem to like it or just familiar with the same material or things such as the same bowls and colors and hide/basking platform and their still near my window in the same spot so they seem to have adjusted right away as I just put them in their new enclosure 5 minutes ago and they're munching away.


----------

